# Graphic! But PLEASE-I need your opinions!



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok so the little boy Verres [Vair-ès] my widdle 11mo old is on his second day of recovery from the canine castration yesterday, (neutering!) and I know the doctor tells us to keep an eye out for excessive swelling and redness around his scrotum it could be signs of an infection but idk if I'm being to overly paranoid and its just swelling or irritation from the surgery or does it look like it MIGHT be leading to infection? Opinions? SUGGESTIONS ON CLEANING HIM GENTLE WITHOUT A BATH would really be appreciated by all of us.
View attachment 8310



.:.:.:.:. SoCal Purebred .:.:.:.:.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

You need to go to the vet. It's a weird angle for me, but that doesn't look right. I might just be seeing bruising. The size doesn't seem right either. Good luck with your baby.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Certainly doesn't look anything like my 2 boys' were when they got done, although mine weren't sutured, they were stuck back together with 3M Vet Bond which prevents bacteria from entering. Mine had no redness or bruising whatsoever, you couldn't even tell they'd had a scrotum in the first place so they moreorless just looked like a bitch would, perfectly flat in that region if that makes sense.

I would be heading straight back to the vet ASAP if he was mine, the shouldn't charge you for a follow-up, mine never do.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would have the vet look at him too. It appears he has some bruising and may be developing a hematoma in his scrotum, where blood pools there. They will probably just say to watch it, but in a worse case scenario, that may need to be drained.

There should be nothing to clean. Don't get the area wet, that could lead to infection. The redness, etc. won't wash off. He was thoroughly washed and disinfected there before the surgery. 

Don't let him lick or fuss at the area. If he's bothering it, he may need a cone.


----------



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

Bianca00 said:


> You need to go to the vet. It's a weird angle for me, but that doesn't look right. I might just be seeing bruising. The size doesn't seem right either. Good luck with your baby.


Yes, I'm thinking so too


.:.:.:.:. SoCal Purebred .:.:.:.:.


----------



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Certainly doesn't look anything like my 2 boys' were when they got done, although mine weren't sutured, they were stuck back together with 3M Vet Bond which prevents bacteria from entering. Mine had no redness or bruising whatsoever, you couldn't even tell they'd had a scrotum in the first place so they moreorless just looked like a bitch would, perfectly flat in that region if that makes sense.
> 
> I would be heading straight back to the vet ASAP if he was mine, the shouldn't charge you for a follow-up, mine never do.


Thankfully I LOVE our family vet and trust the whole staff and know that they would never charge a follow up, i thought it was extremely professional that the doctor called me yesterday after noon on my cell to see how Verres was doing 


.:.:.:.:. SoCal Purebred .:.:.:.:.


----------



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> I would have the vet look at him too. It appears he has some bruising and may be developing a hematoma in his scrotum, where blood pools there. They will probably just say to watch it, but in a worse case scenario, that may need to be drained.
> 
> There should be nothing to clean. Don't get the area wet, that could lead to infection. The redness, etc. won't wash off. He was thoroughly washed and disinfected there before the surgery.
> 
> Don't let him lick or fuss at the area. If he's bothering it, he may need a cone.


Yes! He is scheduled for an early follow up tomorrow morning and so far they've pretty much instructed me to do exactly what you've all kindly suggested  keep it dry, clean, look for any signs of discomfort and watch his eating habits. We're thinking its just over swelling as of this point the little guy isn't showing any signs of discomfort and he seems much happier this morning.


.:.:.:.:. SoCal Purebred .:.:.:.:.


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Poor baby! I agree, he should see the vet to be sure it isn't serious. A cone might be in order. As much as you want to clean it up, don't mess with it at all until you see the vet, it could be irritating it further.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This looks like a hematoma which is a collection of blood under the skin. The swelling is irratation from the blood. Let us know what the vet says. We do care.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with Tracy. Hope the appointment goes well. Keep us posted!


----------



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

Follow up has been moved up to tomorrow and I will keep you all updated he is just here laying with daddy 
View attachment 8330



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Most likely a hematoma. Seen it before in quiet a few dogs, usually larger breeds though. Hope the follow-up tomorrow goes good.


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

poor guy hope he feels better


----------



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

GREAT FOLLOW UP (no cost) Yay!! So nearly all the swelling is down 😁 His temperature was 101.5 and he did drop a little weight since the procedure, was 10lbs now a low 9. Vet said its not uncommon for swelling to be more apparent in male pups who exceed 6mos and Verres was 11mos when we had him fixed Friday, all the redness has disappeared . Vet said to look for signs of him not eating and if the swelling/redness was hot to the touch to bring him in immediately but seeing him today with his follow up everything looks fabulous. Oh and I MUST keep his activity time to a minimum at least for the rest of this week, Diamond missed her man but doctors orders. I will keep them separated for now, thank you BUNCHES for all the input. I'm relieved it wasn't anything serious 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luna-lune12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Glad to hear everything went well.


----------

